
“Disruption” can be very, very uncool. Ask an Uber driver - SIOP
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/disruptive-yeah-its-just-business-usual-mike-gilmore?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
rbobby
I tend to agree with a lot of this article. Cab driving is not a particularly
well paid occupation and Uber is making it considerably less so.

There's something a bit ugly about chiseling away at a low paid worker's wages
that leaves me uncomfortable. I know I wouldn't like it if it was happening to
me.

